# Another EV Dashboard :)



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

*EV Dash/Speedo for Soliton1*

I have just released my EV Dashboard for Android devices today. It is an open source project and is free for personal use.










While I do not intend to do much more work on this I will be fixing bugs if they arise and if any one is keen the code will allow for easily adding other gauges and data sources.

Project Home: http://code.google.com/p/evdash Use this one if your device does not support GPS.

On Android Market as EV Speedo: https://market.android.com/search?q=evspeedo&so=1&c=apps









My EV project: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1998-mazda-mx5-project-nz-38317.html

Enjoy..


Pete.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks. Really, from the bottom of my heart, thanks. 

That looks beautiful on your Nexus One.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is something special.
Regards,
John
Nvidia gauge LCD graphics


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

sunworksco said:


> Here is something special.
> Regards,
> John
> Nvidia gauge LCD graphics


Yea those examples are cool.

My graphics skills aren't up to that sort of level. Although if I was building a primary dashboard I would have tried 


I will be redoing those images at some stage for myself, because they are based off my Subaru Legacy GT rather than my MX5 which is the car its going in 

Pete.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait till I get to this part of my project. I'll definitely be cribbing your code.
corbin


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

EvDash is now officially in the Android Market as of today - just search for evdash. Requires an Android v2.1+ phone and works best with a Evnetics Soliton1 motor controller.

Even if you don't have a Soliton1 controller you're welcome to try it for the speedometer and g-meters which run off the GPS and accelerometers of the device.

If are a keen developer but have a different controller or device to connect to the project is open source and you're welcome to contribute to the source or use it for your own personal use.

If you need help with setting it up, send me a PM.

Cheers,
Pete.

http://www.rad.co.nz


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I use this on my I-Phone?
I have the previous version.
Regards,
John


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

sunworksco said:


> Can I use this on my I-Phone?
> I have the previous version.


Sorry, its not for iPhone.

This one work on phone like HTC/Google Nexus One, HTC Passion/Desire, Motorola Droid and many others..

There is another dash board project for iphone/ipod touch on this forum, not sure if they have a release yet, it looks very good.

Pete.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you Pete!

Just downloaded it from Market a second ago. Haven't tested it on the road yet but just to let you know, it runs fine on Android 2.2 beta. It does crash when I hit the Exit button but that's probably 2.2 and not your code.

I'm sure you have plenty of ideas for it and you just came out of the gate with it, but here are a few ones:

- Add "lights" to the gauges that can be turned on/off. A set bright/dull graphs would do fine (easy for me to say, eh?)

- Add "profiles" so we can switch between several screens. One screen could be for normal driving with MPH, RPM, Volt, etc and another for things like charging, maintenance, etc. If you get something similar to Android's "home" screens where you can flip them left/right that'd be great.

- Have standard sets of "templates" or factory screens so we can be up and running quickly and customize them later. This is a good way to impress first time runners.

- Document the I/O to the gauges so we can plug our own stuff. I like the Wifi concept for a no cables (or one if DC powered) install. 


BTW, thanks for providing an Exit button on your Android app. That seems to be sorely missed in many other. While it's understood that generally apps don't run in the background, some do so you never know if an app is eating up your battery or what.

I'm off to try it out on the road...

Regards,
JR


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

JRoque said:


> Thank you Pete!
> 
> Just downloaded it from Market a second ago. Haven't tested it on the road yet but just to let you know, it runs fine on Android 2.2 beta. It does crash when I hit the Exit button but that's probably 2.2 and not your code.
> 
> ...


JR - those are brilliant suggestions... I especially like the idea of having multiple screens like the android home page. I kind of rushed the release yesterday when I added the AdMob functionality it showed up some bugs on the exit/pause. I'll fix that asap.

When I start using it myself with my car daily I'll not doubt make a new release and incorporate cool suggestions like yours.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Just found this site.
http://www.xenopi.com/?page_id=229
Regards,
John


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I lied about not doing anymore work on this project, I liked JR's suggestion too much and added multiple panes so that you can now put MPH, GPS info on one screen and then flip to the Soliton1 gauges (RPM, Amps etc) on the other screen.

I also added a google maps view which shows and follows a map of your current location, with the ability to overlay any of the other gauges on top of the map.

In the Android Market as 'EV Speedo' now. Version 1.1 uploaded a few minutes ago.

Pete.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

*EV Dashboard*



evlowrider said:


> Well I lied about not doing anymore work on this project, I liked JR's suggestion too much and added multiple panes so that you can now put MPH, GPS info on one screen and then flip to the Soliton1 gauges (RPM, Amps etc) on the other screen.
> 
> I also added a google maps view which shows and follows a map of your current location, with the ability to overlay any of the other gauges on top of the map.
> 
> ...


Pete I've been using your app for a few days now. It is a great tool combined with the Soliton 1. I installed the new version on a tablet and it didn't fly right so I'm using the older version but I wonder if you can get error info and display it ?i.e. if the red light is blinking on the controller display that somewhere. Just installed new version on droid phone , can I remove the ads for singles in my area ? or if you have to force that in the app can you estimate distance/range and what kind of charging solutions are near these singles?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

evlowrider said:


> I have just released my EV Dashboard for Android devices today. It is an open source project and is free for personal use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Pete! This is really nice. I may just buy a smallish tablet and mount it in the truck. I would love to add some other things to a second or third display.... if I only knew how... lol


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I was just at radio shack they have a 5" archos for $129.00
wifi bluetooth and GPS perfect. you want wifi and gps 

To remove the ads you buy the app for $2 
the EV speedo does not run on my archos 101 but the evdash does run on it.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> I was just at radio shack they have a 5" archos for $129.00
> wifi bluetooth and GPS perfect. you want wifi and gps
> 
> To remove the ads you buy the app for $2
> the EV speedo does not run on my archos 101 but the evdash does run on it.


Thanks dd... .except I'm in Canada. Our Radio Shacks disappeared  replaced with "The Source"... kinda sucks. No more electronic bits.
Assuming I mount this in my truck.... somehow, what voltage does it take to power... I guess I would just wire in a car charger... like 12v to 9v or something like that? 
Also, what wireless router is good for a mobile application like this. Vibration and DC power input levels.....??


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

DIY I'm using the trusted Linksys WRT54G they use 12v 1 amp 
the Soliton 1 has an IP of 169.254.0.1 . The best bet is to make the router use a static IP internet connection and punch in 169.254.0.254 with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0 and a gateway of 169.254.0.1 plug a wire from the controller into one of the 4-5 Lan ports not the Internet/WAN port .
the default settings for the rest will work . there are many ways to make this work. start out simple and do not use wireless security until you get things connected and know the tablet works with the wifi . they don't all just work out of the box. a good tablet will stay awake a lot longer than your driving range . my Archos 101 does about 10 hours but it lacks the GPS . the droid phone is just a pinch too small 
you could always mount a abandoned UPS like I plan on doing









wire this to 12 volts and you have a small mobile 110 outlet , you gotta kill the buzzer warning you are on battery


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> you could always mount a abandoned UPS like I plan on doing
> wire this to 12 volts and you have a small mobile 110 outlet , you gotta kill the buzzer warning you are on battery


Thanks dd.  U mean to use the mount from an abandoned GPS? I doubt the GPS will work... I mean, some have Wifi, but u need something running this droid app, right?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

What do you think about this one.... 
*NEW Ramos W9 Android 2.1 7" 256MB 8GB MID Tablet PC*

??


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Thanks dd.  U mean to use the mount from an abandoned GPS? I doubt the GPS will work... I mean, some have Wifi, but u need something running this droid app, right?


I'm pretty sure he meant an abandoned UPS, as shown in his picture. It's white. Probably as an Aux battery. Notice the wall-wart plugged into it?


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

the abandoned battery backup aka UPS makes a quick inverter for 110. they run off 12v some are 24v 

pull the battery, kill the buzzer and run the hot and cold wire to your 12v system in the truck 

that's if you get a android device that you don't want to cut the power cord of. it might come with a cigarette adapter 
android devices are going to be coming out of the woodwork this year for peanuts 

I cut the transformer off of the Linksys power cord and wired it to my 12v supply in the car , she's sitting in the glove box. when I turn the key "on" I get a wireless access point for the android 

Don't be surprised someday you might see a wireless access point named "Supra" in the list of available wireless networks


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

frodus said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant an abandoned UPS, as shown in his picture. It's white. Probably as an Aux battery. Notice the wall-wart plugged into it?


ahhh, yup.  Right u are. He even typed UPS... lol. Some days the old brain isn't in gear..... Thanks Travis... lol.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> the abandoned battery backup aka UPS makes a quick inverter for 110. they run off 12v some are 24v
> 
> pull the battery, kill the buzzer and run the hot and cold wire to your 12v system in the truck
> 
> ...


lol, u have a ways to drive b 4 it shows up in my list...lol. Thanks man.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> What do you think about this one....
> *NEW Ramos W9 Android 2.1 7" 256MB 8GB MID Tablet PC*
> 
> ??


there is no GPS in this model . if you want the full monty of the dash app you want it to display MPH it does that from gps 

my tablet has no GPS and crashes with the new EV speedo app
the older EVDash app runs fine 
tablet is running android 2.1.8 

my phone is running 2.2.1 and has the GPS EV Speedo runs and i paid for it so i got rid of the ads . EV dash runs fine too 
The nice thing about the android market at this point is whatever i buy for the phone . I can install without paying for on another android device .


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> there is no GPS in this model . if you want the full monty of the dash app you want it to display MPH it does that from gps
> 
> my tablet has no GPS and crashes with the new EV speedo app
> the older EVDash app runs fine
> ...


Oh crap. Thx. So, it needs 2.2 software or above for the GPS?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Pete here, developer of EVDash/EVSpeedo. Glad to see some people using it. My EV Car project is still unfinished so without an fully operational Soliton1 I'm not really able to do any more work on the EVSpeedo Soliton1 code base.

Sorry to hear that EVSpeedo doesnt work on the tablet, unfortunately I havent been able to test on many devices. In this case it most likely the new GPS code breaking on a device that doesn't have GPS. It may also require having google maps on your device. Minimum device version is 2.1+ which nowadays is pretty much 95% of the active Android population.

Thanks for the details on powering up the WIFI router, thats a problem I'm yet to solve in my car 

Pete.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

evlowrider said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Pete here, developer of EVDash/EVSpeedo. Glad to see some people using it. My EV Car project is still unfinished so without an fully operational Soliton1 I'm not really able to do any more work on the EVSpeedo Soliton1 code base.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete! Thanks again for this. . No worries, I didn't buy that tablet. I was just looking to buy something. I have some voltage monitoring boards that I want to connect to the router also. Well, I have just one right now... but if it works out ok, I may buy a couple more. They are only $85. It has 4 channels, with each channel capable to measure up to 30 volts. Also two relay outputs with set-able limits. You just set it up with a Web interface. Hopefully, I can get all of them to talk on the same LAN and display on the same device. I want to get individual temperature inputs per battery box also. I designed heated/fan ventilated insulated Aluminum/steel battery boxes. I also have a monitoring circuit for the heater and fan coming from each box. This way, I will be able to know if any one fan or heater comes on as well as (hopefully) temperature and voltage. The voltage may be in blocks of 4 to 6 cells... which is more than fine for me. Under-voltage will trigger "limp mode". Over voltage will be used for redundant charger control (shutdown). Kind of a poor man's BMonS ... no balancing required or hopefully needed, as long as I keep any parasitic load balanced among the cells.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Hold the phone the Archos 5 requires a subscription for the GPS after 14 days of demo


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Really? wow that's a nice disincentive. Won't it run Android from other source? I have an old AT&T phone that would only run the GPS through their application and if you wanted to use their app, you needed to pay $30/month for their data plan. Absurd. I hacked it into running Android and it ran it fine after that. I no longer use AT&T as a provider for that reason.

BTW, that old AT&T phone ran Pete's app like a champ. I have it now on my new cheapy Huawei Android phone.

JR


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone know of a app for the iPhone & iPad


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Another EV Dashboard  update*

a phone seems too small for me . I want a tablet.
I am able to tether the gps from the phone to a tablet and get the EV Dash app to work and combine gps with Soltion 1 info.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8gAlj30Zo8


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just got mine running today and the gauges were delayed significantly while driving. I am suspect that my phone has too much loaded so I am going to use my App Killer tomorrow and test it again. Are there any other reasons for this symptom occurring?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Rocketmaker10000 said:


> I just got mine running today and the gauges were delayed significantly while driving. I am suspect that my phone has too much loaded so I am going to use my App Killer tomorrow and test it again. Are there any other reasons for this symptom occurring?


Also try fewer gauges without the map to see if that makes a difference. Also the lateral-G gauges will be CPU intense because the generate alot of data.

Pete.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

so, with the GPS subscription issue, I'm not loosing anything to run the older version on a tablet with 2.1 software?

Thanks.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> so, with the GPS subscription issue, I'm not loosing anything to run the older version on a tablet with 2.1 software?
> 
> Thanks.


For now, the soliton gauges in the older EV Dash are exactly the same as the ones in EV Speedo.

Its possible EV Dash has some bugs that are not present in EV Speedo, but I'd say they are very minor / easy to work around.

Pete.


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Tested this app in my gasser (Ford Van) and the Speedometer worked absolutely perfectly with the GPS map in the background! Absolutely perfect. The only two graphs I had running last time where the Volts and Amps. They were delayed significantly. I didn't have time to take out the EV tonight as it was my 7 year old daughters birthday and had to take her out to Chuck E Cheese...

Anyway, my set up is a Belkin Router wires cut off and wired straight into the key switch power so it is only "on" when the car is on. I am using a Samsung Galaxy S Droid and it has a very bright screen. Tomorrow I will test it again as I am planning on using this in my customers conversions from here on out. Love this app so far. Just need to get it closer to "real time".


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Also, I am running a Soliton 1 controller which is mounted in my Tiburon Conversion. www.EVAlbum.com/1973 

I love this controller and sell them on my website www.TAEC.co 

Doug Stansfield
www.TAEC.co
President, NJ Electric Auto Association
Secretary, Electric Auto Association Board 2011


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Pete Two questions.

1. How do you Calibrate ? 

2. When will your car be done?



I just downloaded your racing app. 
I'll check it out.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

ddmcse said:


> Pete Two questions.
> 
> 1. How do you Calibrate ?
> 
> 2. When will your car be done?


Calibrate is a generic function - it rally only applies to lateral-g and acceleration gauges at the moment - it centers them based on the current device position (ie in its mount).

Not sure, most likely this summer - for me thats dec/jan.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

the logging of the EVDash or EVSpeedo works great , the gauge response time needs a lot of work.
maybe it gets over loaded with data at the rate of 1 per millisecond ?











this was my drive home from work with a 1 mile section on the highway


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

How did you get the data out? Did you get the data out of the EVDash or EVspeedo or did you just use the Soliton 1 datalogger? Just wondering. Looks good so far.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the logging features of the e v dash application and then I imported to repeat it into a spreadsheet marked the column headers and then made some graphs.
It's a good news bad news story
Which do you think is more important?


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

When the app gets data straight it is sweet . 









this is EVDash.apk on a tablet
getting gps info from a tethered phone 

I would have to check the log to see if I was really pulling 200 amps to go 60mph.

If someone has an android device with a "wired" Internet connection and could test the accuracy that would eliminate the question of the wireless being the lag


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. That looks awesome on the larger screen. I had only seen it on my cellphone before.

Why does it even need a network connection to display GPS data? I can't quite make out what it says under "location" but if that's a city name, etc that would be the only network dependency and can probably be removed. 

JR


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

I have updated EVSpeedo v1.3.3 in the market to hopefully fix the lag from Soliton1 data stream. If anyone can try it out i'll try update EVDash.

Pete.


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you interested in adding support for Zilla controllers or Elithion BMS to your Android app? 

I have 25 years of programming experience (mostly numerical/simulation applications) and would look forward to work with you to port to Zilla and Elithion.

I love the look of your dash app - I have a 4 port serial to wireless device, which allows wireless access from car devices to a PC via standard wireless ethernet/TCP (I have not tried this with an Android device yet though)... It is all a bit bulky though (converter and a wireless router under the hood is a challenge) but allows you to observe charging etc... from inside the house. A serial to bluetooth device may be more suitable if it is a pure dash app only (ie not for BMSs as well). 

I have a 7" Android tablet (Nook Color with custom roms) and am about to buy a Dell streak phone/tablet (also with a custom rom).


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

gdirwin said:


> Are you interested in adding support for Zilla controllers or Elithion BMS to your Android app?
> 
> I have 25 years of programming experience (mostly numerical/simulation applications) and would look forward to work with you to port to Zilla and Elithion.
> 
> ...


Yes absolutely. I'll PM you with more details later tonight. The BMS may require new gauges but the Zilla will only need something to handle the data input and the existing gauges can be reused.

Pete.


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

evlowrider said:


> I have updated EVSpeedo v1.3.3 in the market to hopefully fix the lag from Soliton1 data stream. If anyone can try it out i'll try update EVDash.
> 
> Pete.


Pete, I will download and update my version and try again. There was still a significant data lag on the Soliton 1 so I am glad you were able to update the code so I can give it another try!!!!

www.TAEC.co


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I did this yesterday , not much difference


----------



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

I really would like to use this app with the Zilla controller.
I wonder if this adapter could work from the zilla serial to Bluetooth?
http://www.iogear.com/product/GBS301/

Charlie




gdirwin said:


> Are you interested in adding support for Zilla controllers or Elithion BMS to your Android app?
> 
> I have 25 years of programming experience (mostly numerical/simulation applications) and would look forward to work with you to port to Zilla and Elithion.
> 
> ...


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

ddmcse said:


> I did this yesterday , not much difference


OK, Will try a again this weekend.


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

mcrickman said:


> I really would like to use this app with the Zilla controller.
> I wonder if this adapter could work from the zilla serial to Bluetooth?
> http://www.iogear.com/product/GBS301/
> 
> Charlie


Pete - thank you for a great effort! Most pleased that EV Speedo is inexpensive/free app, and you have open-sourced all code - I will follow your lead of course...

I will be working on Zilla and Elithion support for Pete (although I am slow - 2 kids at home).

I currently use a Quatech QSE-100D 4 port serial to ethernet adapter (got one super-cheap on EBay), plus a wireless router, to create a "wireless hotspot" that can be accessed from anything (iphone, windows computer, android device etc...) using only standard TCP/ethernet commands. I can access both my Zilla and Elithion wirelessly from any computer.

The above works well, but the problem is this is a very bulky unit - there are also threads where people have taken common/older Linksys 12V routers (which have one serial port), hacked them to get a 2nd serial port - it is not "off the shelf", but works the same way (and much more compact).

Bluetooth would work for a dash app (which is all you need when you are in the car) but wifi (ie wireless B, G or N) would be better for monitoring of your BMS/charging while you are in the house...

It would be nice to use wireless interface hardware which is "off the shelf" (available from multiple vendors) and inexpensive... 

Any thoughts - bluetooth or wifi?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

use a Lantronix WiPort. 2 serial port to WIFI bridge. They're easy to find on ebay for a little under $100


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about adding a web view of the Soliton1 web console for quick access to the settings pages of the controller. 

Might add it as an experimental feature in the next release in a couple of days.


Than I can go down the track of finding out how the console works so I can add features like switching power mode easily, toggle burnout mode etc. 

Pete.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

evlowrider said:


> I'm thinking about adding a web view of the Soliton1 web console for quick access to the settings pages of the controller.
> 
> Might add it as an experimental feature in the next release in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! Right, a nice smooth looking console for everyday driving and grocery shopping and a blood-red theme that plays Metallica with the racing settings.

Just kidding. But it'd be great if you can store a couple sets of config parameters that can be pushed to the controller with a button. Sort of like my E(conomy) and S(ports) button on my ICE car. 

BTW, this is not what you're proposing but just in case, I would not automate the changing of controller settings based on input other than a user push of a screen button so to not fatigue the EEPROM with too many writes. For safety reasons, I would also limit the settings page to things like volt/amp limits but not idle speed or accelerator position.

JR


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Pete just updated EV Speedo . the gauges respond much better . amps and rpm is all I checked . the volts never move. 
I could not get the web console to work I wonder if it's IP settings
my droid gets a 192.168.1.XXX from the wifi router that has a WAN ip of 169.254.0.254 .
I'll go mess with this some more.

done.
IP set to 169.254.0.3 on droid 
console connection works 









I wish i had the tablet with me 










and the rpm and amp gauge are pretty close i can't drive right now. in a few .
they are still a little lagged but they might be useful 
in this picture you see a little over 1k rpm but no amps motor side 










it would be cool to have the battery gauge do more SOC , it never seems to move 

I'll have a better test in a couple of hours .

DD


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

ddmcse said:


> Pete just updated EV Speedo . the gauges respond much better . amps and rpm is all I checked . the volts never move.
> I could not get the web console to work I wonder if it's IP settings
> my droid gets a 192.168.1.XXX from the wifi router that has a WAN ip of 169.254.0.254 .
> I'll go mess with this some more.
> ...


Looks like I need to give the console a white background - sorry wasnt able to try it out myself.

I'm sending data to the gauges every 0.6seconds for RPM/Amps and every 2.5seconds for temp/volt. I'll double check that i'm not skipping events. But with 0.6sec potential delay you may see some lag. Note GPS data is only aquired every 1 second from sattelites in comparison. But it good to know that it made an improvement.

Could you send me your logs.

Also, this version may be able to work on the tablet - I removed the required for needing GPS to install.

Pete.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

gdirwin said:


> Pete - thank you for a great effort! Most pleased that EV Speedo is inexpensive/free app, and you have open-sourced all code - I will follow your lead of course...
> 
> Bluetooth would work for a dash app (which is all you need when you are in the car) but wifi (ie wireless B, G or N) would be better for monitoring of your BMS/charging while you are in the house...
> 
> ...


Personally I like the idea of using Wifi for the same reasons as above.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

it's hard to see the rpm but you can tell it's not below 1000 and the dial lost the 1500 - 1800 it really was at and drops to 900.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rybzoI-uLKA

I noticed that when you tap the dials the digital reading that is displayed in the middle actually has the correct reading much better than the dial face for all.
This digital display is actually better than the dials for some readings.i.e.
pack volts would be great to see as a digital instead of the dial . same with temp 
I have been not so lucky with the log for some reason . I think it's logging but I get no data.
new day new crack at it.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

it doesn't run on my tablet 

I was able to create a log file .zipped it up here it is .


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

a little EV data eye candy


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Does someone see any reason the EV Speedo not to work with Samsung's Galaxy 10.1? It uses Android 3.0 Honeycomb.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Plamenator said:


> Does someone see any reason the EV Speedo not to work with Samsung's Galaxy 10.1? It uses Android 3.0 Honeycomb.


Hi

No reason why it shouldn't. I don't have many 3.0 running it, only about 20. There are a number of what must be older Galaxy Tabs running it (about 370).

In what way doesn't it work for you? If it crashes send in a bug report with a note so I can try fix the problem.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

I am considering purchasing one and wanted to be sure it will work fine so thanks indeed for your reply.

Most of the comments I saw were for Android 2.2 - I did not know you have 20 installations with 3.0


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh I just purchased a cheap android tablet from deal extreme for the purpose or running this dashboard in my car. I got this tablet here: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/10-tou...-w-wifi-gps-camera-hdmi-2-tf-2-usb-rj45-58916

It says android 2.1 but it actually came with android 2.2. First misery was that I couldn't find your app with the android marketplace search on the tablet, I couldn't find a few apps actually (it seems very selective about what it shows). I downloaded the dashboard app instead and transferred it to the tablet with a USB stick but when I run the app it displays a black screen with "autorad industries" in the bottom left but nothing else shows at all. Is there anything I can do? I really have no idea why it's not showing anything, unless I have to actually be connected to a soliton before it shows anything?


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sure you figured it out by now but if not .. you need to hit the menu and add gauges .
for best results you'll want GPS data


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

ddmcse said:


> I'm sure you figured it out by now but if not .. you need to hit the menu and add gauges .
> for best results you'll want GPS data


Actually I didn't figure it out myself so I'm glad you told me  This is my first time using any android device...

Ok so I can add gauges, awesome, my tablet has GPS and I noticed that I can add GPS based things with the app I have so will that work ok? Or do I have to get the version from the marketplace for GPS to work? (I'm currently using this version: http://code.google.com/p/evdash/downloads/list)

If I need the version from the marketplace I'm not sure how I can get it, as I said when I search the marketplace from my tablet I can't find the EV Speedo application and when I try to get it from the marketplace web page it says that I don't have any android devices attached to my account even though I'm logged in with the same google account in both places.

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: Oh also I got the crash on exit thing with the version of EV Dash I downloaded.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

that crash happens on the older version sometimes on close

how about this link 
http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/transportation/ev-speedo-free_itvb_download.html

the new version is cool and the paid version is like $2


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot ddmcse I'll grab the new version and see how it goes!


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't use that link, I had the app link emailed to my tablet but I click on that link and it does nothing, just says 'loading' indefinately. Android market webpage still thinks that there are no android devices associated with my google account even though I just downloaded angry birds Rio on my tablet (as a test). For some strange reason I can't see the original angry birds with my tablet's app market. I think that either the version of app market I have on my tablet is somehow locked down or strange or the app market thinks that hardly anything is compatible with my tablet, even though the ev dash app that I manually downloaded seems to work fine.

So it seems that I need a direct download for the .apk file. I'm happy to pay money for the app, it just might not be possible for me to get it through the app store but surely there should be a way to directly download the .apk file? Perhaps evlowrider could send me a copy?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Andrew Burns said:


> So it seems that I need a direct download for the .apk file. I'm happy to pay money for the app, it just might not be possible for me to get it through the app store but surely there should be a way to directly download the .apk file? Perhaps evlowrider could send me a copy?


Send me your email address in a PM and I'll sort something out for you tonight when I get home. 

Pete.


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Will do, you're awesome man thanks a lot!


----------



## Batmaninls (Jul 6, 2011)

EV Low Rider, 
Can you tell me what items I need to run this app. I'm new to the android world. It's like your running a wireless stuff from your car.. I have a Soliton Jr and Elite Power Solutions BMS... Can you direct me please..


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Batmaninls said:


> EV Low Rider,
> Can you tell me what items I need to run this app. I'm new to the android world. It's like your running a wireless stuff from your car.. I have a Soliton Jr and Elite Power Solutions BMS... Can you direct me please..


 You need an Android device, it must be version 2.1 or better. It should have Google Maps installed on it to run the latest version of the app. It does work on Android tablets too.

Here are the top ten devices using the app:

1	Samsung Galaxy S	9.0% 
2	Motorola Droid X 6.2% 
3	HTC Desire HD 6.1% 
4	HTC Evo 4G 5.8% 
5	HTC Wildfire 4.4% 
6	HTC Desire 4.3%
7	Motorola Droid 4.0%
8	Samsung Galaxy Tab	2.7%
9	Samsung Galaxy S2	2.6%
10	HTC Droid Incredible	2.5%


You also need a wireless router - which will plug into the soliton1 ethernet port and use wireless to the Android. Refer to this document for setting it up http://code.google.com/p/evdash/wiki/SettingUpWithSoliton1

Pete.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: EV Dash/Speedo for Soliton1*

This is just an update to give a status on this project. Currently I'm rewriting alot of the base code so that it will be easier to incorporate custom gauges - especially the graphics - but also integrate with other controllers and battery management systems.

If anyone has suggestions or any documentation for controller or bms systems with protocols that could be used over blue tooth or wifi i'd be grateful.

Regards,
Pete.



evlowrider said:


> I have just released my EV Dashboard for Android devices today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: EV Dash/Speedo for Soliton1*

I've got the stuff for Elithion, it'd be GREAT if you could implement that! Maybe the Curtis too, but that's canbus, so a can to bluetooth adapter would be required.

I got the gauges working on my phone, the display looks great!


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: EV Dash/Speedo for Soliton1*



frodus said:


> I've got the stuff for Elithion, it'd be GREAT if you could implement that! Maybe the Curtis too, but that's canbus, so a can to bluetooth adapter would be required.
> 
> I got the gauges working on my phone, the display looks great!


Hi Travis.

Can you send me that information (I will PM you my email address), I would like to include Elithion.

I am also planning to add support for the Zilla controller as a priority too.

I do actually have a canbus-bluetooth dongle here and I would like to support canbus in the long term however I will leave this till later.

Happy new year everyone

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

How about the Open ReVolt controller?


----------



## jwr813472 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ditto to Swoozle's comment.

I have the 500 amp version of the Open Revolt Controller. Open Revolt has a serial port so I'm thinking serial to Bluetooth adapter. I just downloaded the app on my HTC Hero. It's a pretty old device but I wanted to give it a try. This is seems to be a great project. Thanks EvLoRider for your hard work.

John


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

jwr813472 said:


> Ditto to Swoozle's comment.
> 
> I have the 500 amp version of the Open Revolt Controller. Open Revolt has a serial port so I'm thinking serial to Bluetooth adapter. I just downloaded the app on my HTC Hero. It's a pretty old device but I wanted to give it a try. This is seems to be a great project. Thanks EvLoRider for your hard work.
> 
> John


Hi John and Swoozle

Once I have completed a serial blue tooth implementation for te zilla controller it will be relatively simple to add another controller like the revolt. So yes, will definately look to do this one.

Pete


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I PM'd you back with some elithion info.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

I've spent the last couple of weeks researching ways to allow Android devices to communicate to mostly legacy serial devices and usb devices.

The problem is not as simple as plugging in a bluetooth adapter as most devices don't supply power - because the expect that to come from a computer,

I am going to attack this problem in a number of ways, but ultimately unless your are lucky enough to have a device that can act as a USB Host (some HTC and some tablets) then the solution requires an inbetween hardware device.

This actually may have a silver lining - the device I have been looking at acts as a USB host for 99% of Android devices and can connect to analog, digital and UART input/outputs. The great part about this is it could be possible to adapt this to have more than one serial interface - i.e. think connect to zilla and elithion BMS at the same time! 

Question is would you spend $60-70 on the hardware (diy) + $30 odd for the app? If anyone is an electronics whiz here let me know! 

This device is currently my preferred solution and I will be trying it out.

I do intend to include bluetooth and tcp/ip for the likes of soliton1 and whatever else.

FWIW also working on ODBii support via bluetooth (I have one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/p/obdii-bluetooth-car-diagnostic-cable-black-blue-orange-dc-12v-42825)

Also, does anyone know if a Zilla hairball will run by itself to be able to test the comms?

Pete.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Up to this point I haven't been convinced I need this device. I'm still not sure I do but if it will spit back zilla data too...

If the Zilla has 12 volt power and ground it is spitting out serial data and can receive commands.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Pete,

I think the Bluetooth suggestion was made so you would use the included Bluetooth transceiver that's on most phones these days. 

I agree that most phones don't have USB OTG/host support. A controller or BMS can use something like this to add USB host support to their product: 
http://microcontrollershop.com/product_info.php?products_id=2559

Perhaps a serial to wifi adapter of sorts, set to ad-hoc mode, could also work. These are overpriced but readily available: http://serialio.com/products/mobile/wifi/WiSnapAAA.php. Again, the controller/BMS manufacturer can add a WiFi transceiver for a lot less. 

For controllers that use a standard Ethernet port, it's cheaper and easier to buy a wireless router that runs on 12V and mount it in your car. Then the phone connects to that to get the data stream.

JR


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

ad-hoc Wifi doesn't work on android devices unless you root the phone/tablet.

Bluetooth is supported without any issues so far. The OBDII adapter I have works.... with a car, just need to figure out what I'd need to do to get it to read stuff the correct way. The OBDII adapter is actually a serial-bluetooth adapter that communicates to a pic chip.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

JRoque said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> I think the Bluetooth suggestion was made so you would use the included Bluetooth transceiver that's on most phones these days.
> 
> ...


Hi JR

That USB Host microcontroller is very similar to the device I'm looking at. Here it is - http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10748 

My app already uses wifi connecting to router to soliton1. I have investigated the SerialIO wifi adapters too, they should also work (unless ad-hoc mode prevents it - they do say those devices work with phones including Android tho). The price and extra work required to support it put me off a little.

Pete.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what's wrong with using bluetooth? simple. easy. cheap.

No wires, no hacking your phone to root it just to get adhoc wifi working..... guess I'm missing why you aren't considering BT?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Travis

The next release of my app will include the following:

Connect via Bluetooth to Bluetooth dongle
Connect via UDP (wifi) to wifi router**
Connect via USB cable with IOIO Api to 2 serial devices( upto 4 possible)

Gauge support for Soliton1**
gauge support for Zilla
Gauge support for Elithion BMS
Gauge support for odbii (maybe/partial)

Bluetooth is the easiest solution. However latency could be an issue. Im certain that. It will have problems connecting to 2 devices ( contoller and bms)

In the app you will choose the device and then choose a method to connect to it.

**already done

Pete


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

where's the first release of your app?

when you say bluetooth to bluetooth dongle, what kind of dongle? Serial? OBD? other?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

frodus said:


> where's the first release of your app?


Here is a link to my speedo apps:
https://market.android.com/developer?pub=AutoRad+Industries

"Sub Speedo" is free but is the same code base (without RPM/Temp/Amps/Volts) as "EV Speedo for Soliton1"

Its been around for a year or so. "Sub Speedo" has had almost 90,000 downloads so its pretty solid code base to work from.



frodus said:


> when you say bluetooth to bluetooth dongle, what kind of dongle? Serial? OBD? other?


At the moment I'm assuming a bluetooth adapter that does not require additional special adapter commands to establish a connection. 

So whether I connect to a Bluetooth Serial adapter or a Bluetooth ODBii Dongle - the Bluetooth connection code will be the same inboth cases(hopefully). 

My 'low level' connection code (bluetooth/wifi/usb) passes up 'generic input and output channels' to a high level component that will talk 'ODB' or 'controller/bms protocol'. The ODB/Soltion1/Zilla component in the app does not need to know what the low level network is nor what or how the data is displayed as.

Pete


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, I knew that. I was confusing topics (there's like 3 display topics I'm in right now).... my bad. I did try out subspeedo, worked good. When do you think you'll have support for other stuff like elithion. 
what bluetooth adapter have you designed around?


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

frodus said:


> Sorry, I knew that. I was confusing topics (there's like 3 display topics I'm in right now).... my bad. I did try out subspeedo, worked good. When do you think you'll have support for other stuff like elithion.
> what bluetooth adapter have you designed around?


Will be a couple of months, but I can push out test versions earlier. This month is a bit hectic especially at the end of the month so probably won't be till late Feb for a test release.

I will test on a bluetooth adapter but I havent decided what one for sure.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Let me know when you get ready to test. I've got a rooted android (Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 and a Samsung Infuse) and can sideload APK's, and own a Lithiumate Pro. If you end up doing any canbus stuff, let me know as well. I've got a Curtis controller, and the Can spec and an OBDII-Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

Good idea to have single frontend capable of pooling all the various data streams into one gauge and logger.
It's about time.

You can greatly expand and hasten the adoption of your software by adding support for serial comm. from TBS E-Xpert Pro flow energy metering device (formely known as Xantrex Link10/LinkPro E-meter), which has been quite popular (defacto became THE standard) through the years, incl. this forum. The metering unit takes current/voltage from a shunt inside the EV's batt. pack, and then basically spits raw data divided by comma or something via its RS232 serial output (note: this port is not present on some models "Lite"). 

Obviously you get the ~same data upstream via controller, but allowing for more data inputs via such shunt like TBS Pro Meter will be specifically of importance for people with prototyping new batt. packs, or runing various parallel and addon batt. pack (think PHEV) etc.

So, apart from getting liveview display from the data stream, also adding data logger inside the Android machine, and providing some basic data manipulation/customization are the basic tasks, as usual these days. So, find someone in your area with this meter to help/team up in debugging..

Some related info here and older code available (and elsewhere): http://www.ohler.com/palm/EVDash.html

In the "latest" revision of the hardware sold as TBS they might have changed the pins in comparison to good old Xantrex, so it should be checked this serial route is still possible, shouldn't be necessary having their overpriced usb interface kit.. Diagram: http://evolveelectrics.com/PDF/E-Xpert%20Pro/TBS_USB_Communication_Interface_Kit_rev2en.pdf

Two pages of good info on protocol and software for Xantrex Link/Pro:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/swifte-36621p51.html


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mesuge

Xantrax protocol is straight forward but its not similar to any that I've implemented in the app so far so it will be a big chunk of work. Should b no problem using serial.

I'm reworking my logging, it was a bit adhoc before. Not sure how I will do it yet because I'm contemplating having a single log entry once per second with data from all sources instead of a separate log for each device. I need to be mindful that these phones/tablets dont have unlimited computing power.

Pete.


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

Interesting thread


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an update on this project and require some feedback....

Updates:
I have been making some great progress, my bluetooth connection code is looking good and I've implemented most of code for Zilla and Elithion Lithiumate data parsing.

Now the Zilla is simple because it uses the same gauges (graphics) that the Soliton1 code is using. So its mostly done now.

However I need to make new gauges for the Lithiumate since I do not have graphics for BMS type gauges.

I will be providing a hardware solution for connecting to USB/RS232 devices like Zilla and Litiumate. It will be provided as a DIY solution and a ready-made kit. More details on this later.

Feedback needed:
I'm looking for feedback on what data would you like/expect to see in the app from a BMS ? What info do you want to see and more importantly *how* do you want to see it.

Thanks

Pete.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What I'd use for my Elithion Lithiumate Pro
Gauges:
Pack voltage
Pack current
Average pack temp
Charge current
SOC
DOD

Indicator LED (on/off):
plugged in status
Contactor on
Ignition on
COM status

The following in an info screen:
Lowest cell voltage, highest cell voltage, highest cell temp, lowest cell temp, highest cell IR, lowest cell IR

The following in an info screen:
Faults

Maybe a user defined warning box, so they can chose a value, set high/low and set alarm color and have an alarm box in the corner. If there are multiple alarms, set it to toggle between them.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

frodus said:


> Maybe a user defined warning box, so they can chose a value, set high/low and set alarm color and have an alarm box in the corner. If there are multiple alarms, set it to toggle between them.


Now thats a good idea! 

Yesterday I started adding a preference screen that is used to configure all settings of a gauge - expected min/max data values, angles for needle gauges, source for the graphics etc... So adding an alarm for each gauge will be quite simple.

I'm waiting on some hardware at the moment and I need to test that out before I can recommend it. Hoping to get a test release out to some people before the end of Febuary. Won't be a polished release - it will be to confirm that the Lithiumate and Zilla code is all good.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

i am excited to see this app work with zilla, although i'm not finished my car, i would love to be able to monitor charging while i'm in my house or at a restaurant with the car plugged in. you might want to try speaking with Otmar about ways to get info from the hairball...and otmar was planning on adding features to the hairball...maybe you guys could talk about features that would benefit this app...it would be great if you didn't have to worry about gps for anything and just have the car telling you all the info

also will you ever adapt this app for iphone, windows phone, and black berry?


----------



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

evlowrider said:


> Travis
> 
> The next release of my app will include the following:
> 
> ...


As a Zilla and Orion BMS owner, I am very excited to see the next version. Orion makes everything available on obdii so I was planning on using torque-bhp but if I could integrate Zilla data as well and get speed from a GPS, that just might be nirvana.


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

I have released an update to this app, hopefully its fixed some performance issues from the previous version when using Soliton1 controller.

Gauges have changed now and alot more configurable. Zilla is still work in progress mainly because I dont have a hariball to be able to test on progress and debugging is difficult. If you would like to be a beta tester please let me know, does require you to obtain a serial-bluetooth adapter.

Pete.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Pete,
I tried to buy the Speedo from Googleplay but my device is not supported. It is a Android 4.0 tablet from Denver.
Would EV Speedo work in that and if so, how can i get it?
This is my first time with this kind of gadget so i am quite noob in how those work
Thanks, Harri


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

glaurung said:


> Hi Pete,
> I tried to buy the Speedo from Googleplay but my device is not supported. It is a Android 4.0 tablet from Denver.
> Would EV Speedo work in that and if so, how can i get it?
> This is my first time with this kind of gadget so i am quite noob in how those work
> Thanks, Harri


Hi Harri,

Looks like you have something like the DENVER TAC-7018 which does not seem to have GPS (Global Positioning), EV Speedo requires GPS for the speedometer.

I could make some changes so that the app does not rely on GPS but it would disable the speedometer.

Pete.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

It is a Denver 70041 model. I have a speedometer and would use EV Speedo to monitor motor. I figured that speedo would show no speed but i would get motor current and battery voltage. I have now analog meters that are not very accurate.
Harri


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

evlowrider said:


> I have released an update to this app, hopefully its fixed some performance issues from the previous version when using Soliton1 controller.
> 
> Gauges have changed now and alot more configurable. Zilla is still work in progress mainly because I dont have a hariball to be able to test on progress and debugging is difficult. If you would like to be a beta tester please let me know, does require you to obtain a serial-bluetooth adapter.
> 
> Pete.


Hi Pete,

I have a Zilla and a serial bluetooth adapter, please let me know if can help.

I would be anxious to get my Zilla working on my Samsung Galaxy Tab

Regards,

MO


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry if this has been covered but I can't seem to work it out. I put the map on my screen but I want to get rid of it, how do I remove the map? I can work it out for the gauges but not the map...


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Whoops sorry I figured it out, all good.


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok now I am legitimately having issues. I have my Soliton Jr hooked up to an ASUS WL-330nul router and that is connecting to a Samsung galaxy tab 3 via wifi. The router is connected to the wifi and I know that the controller is talking to the tablet because I can access the Soliton configuration web page (169.254.0.1) via the tablet. However when I run the EV speedo app the gauges never respond or show that they're receiving anything, the temperature is always 0 and the RPM gauge doesn't change when I rev the motor.

To me it seems like the logger is being blocked by the router while the web interface makes it through, does anyone have any ideas about what might be causing this?


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

I just wanted to share that the EV Speedo app works great with an Odroid board, which has built in Ethernet. I just set the Ethernet to a static IP of 169.254.0.2 and the gauges seem to work fine. I also have a USB WiFi adapter plugged in and normal internet and Play store access seems to be unaffected also.

One question though... Once I get all the gauges moved to where I want them and resized accordingly, if I close the app and restart, the positions of each gauge are maintained, but not the resizing.

Is this a bug in the app or am I doing something wrong? Does the saving of resize information require a SD card. I don't currently have one installed, but that doesn't stop the positions from being saved. Strange...


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

Also, the gauge update rate is incredibly slow, pretty much unusable.


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

Is the support for this app gone? I suppose I just threw $25 bucks away...


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah it seems to be, which is a shame because it seems like it did at one point work well, and other apps still work well so it must be fixable...


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

is this still available anywhere?


----------



## Agoodpaddlin (Jan 23, 2019)

*Re: EV Dash/Speedo for Soliton1*

Looks like it. Great idea. Maybe with current tech, we could come up with some ideas for a new system.
I've started a thread for anyone with ideas. 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=199485&share_fid=33831&share_type=t


----------



## Kapitonov (Jan 9, 2019)

Wow. Ty for links on Your project. That is interestng to see.


----------

